

NEW INFOGRAPHIC: The Anatomy Of A Great Sales Prospecting Email - jbrisebois
http://www.tropical.io/blog/anatomy-great-prospecting-email-infographic?v=3

======
gus_massa
This is the ?v=3 submission, previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8000981](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8000981)
(?v=2) : 1 point by jbrisebois 1 day ago, 0 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999406)
(?v=1) : 1 point by jbrisebois 1 day ago, 0 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7998851](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7998851)
: 1 point by jbrisebois 1 day ago, 0 comments

